# hello



## deano0071 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi every one just to say hello, i am a new user to this or any forum site so if i make any mistakes pls forgive me,
I am an english man and have been married to a filipina for five years lives in the uk but we are looking to move to the philippines in about four years time so looking for lots of ideas about every thing


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

deano0071 said:


> Hi every one just to say hello, i am a new user to this or any forum site so if i make any mistakes pls forgive me,
> I am an english man and have been married to a filipina for five years lives in the uk but we are looking to move to the philippines in about four years time so looking for lots of ideas about every thing


Welcome...mabuhay


----------



## deano0071 (Apr 10, 2015)

*hi*

hi lefties 43332
thanks for the mabuhay, looks like you have your hands full from your proflie photos :l


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

deano0071 said:


> Hi every one just to say hello, i am a new user to this or any forum site so if i make any mistakes pls forgive me,
> I am an english man and have been married to a filipina for five years lives in the uk but we are looking to move to the philippines in about four years time so looking for lots of ideas about every thing


Welcome to the forum, looks like you will be going about the same time as us. Where abouts in the UK are you?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

deano0071 said:


> hi lefties 43332
> thanks for the mabuhay, looks like you have your hands full from your proflie photos :l


Its a great pleasure for me.


----------



## deano0071 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Gary D good to hear from you,we are based in north Lincolnshire ( s****horpe) but i am from yorkshire and my wife is from Manila,how about yourself ??


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

deano0071 said:


> Hi every one just to say hello, i am a new user to this or any forum site so if i make any mistakes pls forgive me,
> I am an english man and have been married to a filipina for five years lives in the uk but we are looking to move to the philippines in about four years time so looking for lots of ideas about every thing


Good Luck to you And your asawa Deano! Hope it all goes well and paradise is all you hope for. I'm in a similar boat as you, although w/ more of a 2 yr time window. Worked with a number of your fellow countryman in Iraq on a specialized trng mission 6 yrs ago and had a great time. Hope we cross paths for a pint or two someday in the PI.


----------



## deano0071 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Nickelback 99 good to hear from you with such a warm greeting,many thanks so where are you and your asawa looking to be based in the PI ??? we are still searching.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

deano0071 said:


> Hi Nickelback 99 good to hear from you with such a warm greeting,many thanks so where are you and your asawa looking to be based in the PI ??? we are still searching.


Still TBD, as we have a now 5 month old son, who will then need a decent private school at some point; so, we are probably to focus on Cavite, Laguna, Subic and perhaps Baguio. I would look at Cebu too, but asawa wants to live where she speaks the local dialect. If I thought I could be a decent teacher, I'd throw in some home schooling too, but not sure I'm up to the task on that. 

On a different note, being a small world, I actually ran into a couple of the mates from Iraq when I was later in Afghanistan. In Iraq, the one with whom I worked daily and still say in touch, had access still to booze at the Brit embassy location (we'd been cut off after some drunk American threw himself into a fire pit!) and he was kind enough to provide me some very smooth brews I've never had before, to enjoy after hours. So when you and I meet in paradise sometime, first rounds are on me !


----------



## deano0071 (Apr 10, 2015)

HI, yes its hard to know where to live because my asawa is just the same, she comes from the center of manila and she knows evertime we had been to see her family it get busier and we both do not like it yet she will not move to far away !!! so i think we too will be looking at cavite,emus and subic . where is your asawa from regards deano


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Hiya Deano, welcome to one of the best boards on the interwebs.  My wife is from Pangasinan, near the 100 Islands. We're still in the States as the wife and I are still in debate about where and when we will relocate to the Phils. We still have two children 8 & 14 who attend school here. We try to spend our time off between PI and Costa Rica.

I prefer the provincial life while she prefers the metro. Surely we can come to a reasonable agreement, no?

Another friend of ours has a home in Silang, Cavite. He and his wife built it about 15 years ago. After a nightmare in Australia (government issues) they moved to the US to begin again at padding their retirement accounts. With two children in private school (Aus & RP) they realized that they needed to move here until the children were grown or until they could generate enough income to pay for the expenses there which is not an easy task. They had resided there for nine years and still speak fondly of Silang hoping to return before too much longer.

I'm sure you'll find the crew here very informed and kind. 

Cheers!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

deano0071 said:


> HI, yes its hard to know where to live because my asawa is just the same, she comes from the center of manila and she knows evertime we had been to see her family it get busier and we both do not like it yet she will not move to far away !!! so i think we too will be looking at cavite,emus and subic . where is your asawa from regards deano


Asawa born in Roxas, Palawan originally, but her mom & dad moved to Manila w/ kids when she was about 5. She's the 4th of 6 kids. Once they got some money from a fish sales biz, they moved up to Caloocan City, and have their own house and some rental properties there in Bagong Silang and in Tondo I believe. B. Silang is overall a crowded slum of sorts, but their house is pretty nice and with our help, doubled size and greatly improved over past 5 yrs. I'm comfortable when I go there, but the area's such a mix of OFW's, etc w/ money and nicer homes, surrounded by cinderblock shacks and cooking by fire.....a real "melting pot" of everything it seems. Love the family, and they treat me well, but want some distance in line with all we read and know in this thread. Good luck!


----------



## aussi ken (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Dean. Welcome to the forum. My wife is from Manila we have a house there but have decided 
to move. To polluted and crowded, We have purchased land in Taysan Batangas (escape to the country) You might try Laguna very nice or further south at Batungas. Not to far out of Manila.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> nicer homes, surrounded by cinderblock shacks and cooking by fire.....a real "melting pot" of everything it seems.


That's every neighborhood I've seen!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

deano0071 said:


> Hi Gary D good to hear from you,we are based in north Lincolnshire ( s****horpe) but i am from yorkshire and my wife is from Manila,how about yourself ??


Hi, we are just into Suffolk just east of Cambridge. Our place in the Philippines is close to Dinilupihan Baatan so we are a couple of hours out of Manila. The wife is from Dumaguete originally.


----------



## deano0071 (Apr 10, 2015)

hi Gary D
yes not too far away from us at all just a couple of hours drive.we will be passing by yours next week on our way to essex for a short holiday. as i said in my opening statment i am new to all this forum stuff so you guys will have to let me know if i error haha... can we us our real names or is that not allowed?? any way i work very long hours my usual day is anything from 14 hours and up so i may be slow at replying to the guys.. hope to hear from you all soon regards deano


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

deano0071 said:


> hi Gary D
> yes not too far away from us at all just a couple of hours drive.we will be passing by yours next week on our way to essex for a short holiday. as i said in my opening statment i am new to all this forum stuff so you guys will have to let me know if i error haha... can we us our real names or is that not allowed?? any way i work very long hours my usual day is anything from 14 hours and up so i may be slow at replying to the guys.. hope to hear from you all soon regards deano


Moderator note:

Yes you are free to use real names if you choose--but usually privacy is a bit important.
Be sure to not list email or any other contact information in open forum.
Be sure to read all Forum Rules as well.

This can be done once you are able to use the private messaging system in the site.



Regards

Jet Lag
Moderator


----------

